# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Spawn - 4 week impressions - cycle results

## AdamGH

This is a continuation of my first thread I started. I'll repost it here to make it easier to read.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=383886


Well reason I got spawn is cause of forums like this. I heard it was a good product and went on that assumption. Also, at the same time, I didn't think it would work. If that makes sense... The reason being most of what I saw on different forums were people just doing what they should have been doing all along. They finally stop being lazy, put together a diet, and started a good workout plan. Of course they saw results you know! To me the results they got were there all along.

I figure since I think I'm so smart, why don't I give it a shot? If I don't prove them wrong, then maybe it does actually work.

Ive been on cut for awhile now. You can look at my profile and see the links to the forum post about it.

First dose: 04/07/09 - 4 doses a day

Stats:

height: 5'10"
age: 35
weight: 196-199
bf: 11-12%
Daily Calorie intake: 2200-2400 for cut increasing to 3800+ for cycle, will adjust accordingly
blood pressure from doc is perfect


1st week:

Get a weird sensation for the first half hour after taking a dose.
Nipples almost always hard. Mainly my left one. Rubbing them makes it go down. Very annoying.
some lightheadedness and sometimes after doses it can make my ADD worse than normal.
No notable strength increases, can tell something is up though. some weights didn't seem so bad like they did before. might have been mental.
libido down a little bit by end of the week
Appetite seems more pronounced than before
testicles starting to ache, but i bang this chick all the time so could have been from that.
Slight pump when exercising, more than before.
Sleep isnt a problem

week 1 max weight = 205


2nd week:

Nipple sensation still but by day 10 back to normal.
libido down further to being noticeable. don't care as much about girls, but if i make out with one i get horny as hell and everything works like it should.
my testicles have gotten smaller i believe, not 100 % sure, didn't measure them beforehand
Dont feel weird anymore after taking dose and ADD is not acting up anymore
Sleep is still good.
Appetite is really crazy. Its very hard to stay on diet. All I want to do is eat.
Strength increases are noticeable now. Quick example, I usually finish my alternating seated dumbbell curls at 50 lbs. I usually can barely do 8. I did 8 reps of 55 lbs dumbbells.
My size is very noticeable now. My whole body has swelled up with water, im assuming. Looks goods though. My face seems bloated as well.
Getting very good pumps. But they can be annoying. Making it hard to finish some reps.
I use to get slight shin splints before when on the treadmill. The pump spreads to my shinsplints and makes it almost unbearable to do any running or high speed walking.
I feel like I have slight pump in my upper body, even before i workout. almost like a fullness type of feeling.
Went to the docs, blood pressure still perfect.

week 2 max weight: 210 lbs


3rd week:

Seems my body has adjust well to the high doses. Im getting serious pumps though. Starting to wonder if maybe you shouldnt take so much because of the pumps and maybe the high dosing is not needed. Still taking 4 a day regardless. Just going to keep pushing through. Again, pumps are really bad no matter the exercise. Some exercises make it so bad I have to rest longer between sets so I can move arms again. Cardio is extremely difficult to do with shin/lower leg pumps. Strength increases are quite noticeable. I am moving weight i never thought i do in such a short time frame. quick example is I normal wouldn't go higher than 90 lbs on incline dumbbells. I'm pushing 100 lbs for 10 with good form now. Sleep has become a problem now. I wake up sweaty sometimes with a racing heart rate. I have to get under a fan and cool off. The things you deal with when messing with your hormones I guess.  :Smilie:  Appetite is ravenous at this point. Extremely difficult to stay on track when I want to eat all the time. Blood pressure still good by the way

week 3 max weight: 214 lbs


Week 4:

Same as week 3 pretty much. sleep is more difficult though. I know i am tired, but will sit there wide eyed. I think it might be because I take my last dose before bed. Maybe its messing with me some how. Strength increases still coming. It is insane how much stronger I have gotten in such a short time. Moved up the incline dumbbells to 105 for 10.  :Smilie:  Appetite is never ending still. I do low intensity cardio 5 days a week still. Even though it is quite painful. Oh, wanted to mention the nipple thing again like I talked about earlier. They still get hard as a rock randomly. At least a couple times or more an hour. Not sure what the deal is with that and if anyone could explain that would be cool. I just rub them and it goes away. Also on the sleep thing again, I wake up with racing heart near the end of the 4th week like every night and I'm sweaty. It is almost like I am overheating. Not sure whats going on with that. Blood pressure little high but not a big deal according to Doctor.

last dose: 05/05/09
max weight: 219


Final thoughts:

I am pretty amazed at the results and cannot believe it actually worked. I researched tons of logs from different sites before doing this. To me it just seemed like people weren't applying themselves, and spawn(or other supplements) were just placebos for their new focus in getting fit again. After doing this, I realized I couldn't be more wrong in what Spawn actually does. Spawn definitely helps you get strong and gain size like you hear/read about. I would definitely recommend it for a boost in size and strength. If that's what you are looking for. It does exactly that. We will see how much I keep as time goes on. One last thing, I really don't think 4 is needed. At my weight and size, I think 3 a day would have sufficed. Maybe if you were bigger, the higher dosing would work. At 4 a day the pumps were too intense and also could be why I was having the sleep issue near end of cycle.

----------


## AdamGH

1st pic 05/03/08 - 230 lbs, 5'10", 40' waist
2nd pic 01/08/09 - 196 lbs, 34" waist
3rd, 4th, 5th pics- 05/07/09 - 219 lbs, 34 " waist -tight though

----------


## Alphatier

great read Adam, 

excellent impressions, really detailed, I like it!

Strength gains are pretty awesome...and the pictures...man great transformation!

You look great bro, got really lean, if I'd just see the pics I'd say you were cutting!

Overall great improvement, I really noticed your arms got much bigger!

You're diet mustve been pretty clean!

Anyways, you definately didn't disappoint bro, great results, keep it up!

----------


## AdamGH

> great read Adam, 
> 
> excellent impressions, really detailed, I like it!
> 
> Strength gains are pretty awesome...and the pictures...man great transformation!
> 
> You look great bro, got really lean, if I'd just see the pics I'd say you were cutting!
> 
> Overall great improvement, I really noticed your arms got much bigger!
> ...


Thanks man! You have no idea how hard it was to watch my appetite. I haven't been that hungry since i was a teenager!

----------


## AdamGH

couple more pics!

----------


## DEE151

great results

----------


## CBGB

Great overview. great detail. Thanks a lot for the insight.
What would you place your b/f at before and after?

----------


## tallguy23

Great detail and results. What are you using for your pct? Keep us updated after your pct to see how much you retain.

----------


## NewlyDesigned

What supplements did you take for support and what are you taking for PCT. Great log, looks like you had a really nice cycle, lets hope ya keep it all. You should post after PCT and let us know if you kept it all. Good job bro.

----------


## AdamGH

> Great detail and results. What are you using for your pct? Keep us updated after your pct to see how much you retain.


thx, nolvadex

----------


## AdamGH

> What supplements did you take for support and what are you taking for PCT. Great log, looks like you had a really nice cycle, lets hope ya keep it all. You should post after PCT and let us know if you kept it all. Good job bro.


Thank you! i didnt take any support supplements. i think it is all bullshit. imo, why would i buy bullshit?  :Smilie:  Nolva for pct, but I really dont think it is needed. I am already horny as fk and feel great like normal. I have no lingering side effects other than im losing weight. I havent lost any strength yet. Im sure that will change soon.

----------


## AdamGH

Those that have juiced before, is the type of thing i could expect when i do real gear? i am really looking forward to getting my hands on the real deal now. Just wondering if this is similar to what i will be feeling or going through.

----------


## NewlyDesigned

Thats awesome man, I myself don't take much during a cycle for support supps and haven't noticed high bp or any bad sides. Good log again

----------


## AdamGH

> Thats awesome man, I myself don't take much during a cycle for support supps and haven't noticed high bp or any bad sides. Good log again


All is good still. Dropping weight, but looking great! Strength is still the same which is cool!

----------


## xo3et

Adam his is a MASSIVE improvement, your shape is coming on great.

----------


## VWbug66

i compare the spawn to dbol ALMOST. I feel like i am on dbol...but just wait for the real deal man, your gunna love it!

----------


## vpchill

Very Good and well layed out. Good progress too. I actually have a bottle of spawn. I chose to try Mdrol 1st.

----------


## eatrainrest

excellent transformation keep upthe hard work... good to see some people appreciate hard work and diet lol

----------


## AdamGH

Thanks all, everything is going well and almost 2 weeks out from last dose. my weight is hovering from 207-210 right now. strength still seems same, although the weights feel much heavier now. i have not started cutting yet though. just waiting till it feels right to do so. if that makes any sense  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

thanks for sharing your experience, and congratulations, great transformation. how are you doing now, are you still gaining muscles, and is your strength still good?

Also, did it help you loose fat, or do you credit that to your cardio and diet mostly?

----------


## amcon

good post

----------


## warchild

not to steal your thread bro but have you tried mdrol??? I think its better than spawn

----------


## AdamGH

> thanks for sharing your experience, and congratulations, great transformation. how are you doing now, are you still gaining muscles, and is your strength still good?
> 
> Also, did it help you loose fat, or do you credit that to your cardio and diet mostly?


Thanks!

My strength is basically the same. it hasn't decreased or increased. I just been concentrating on keeping what i have and not really worried about lifting heavier. Ive read it can takes as long a 3 months for your natural test to be back to normal again. I started toying around with a cutting diet recently. Haven't done very well cause it has been nice just eating somewhat freely after being so precise for like a year. going to take it serious here soon and see what I look like now at 200 lbs but with the extra muscle. also been toying with the idea of doing like a body builder cut for contest prep and see how lean i can get. maybe take pics afterwards too.

As far as fat goes, I dont believe i gained any. I kept up the cardio 5-6 days a week. It obviously didn't effect my weight gain. I still blew up like a ballon lol. The diet was partly good. What usually ended up happening is i would eat great all day and one of the meals would be like a cheat meal.

i am still in the 208-212 lbs range.

----------


## AdamGH

> not to steal your thread bro but have you tried mdrol??? I think its better than spawn


no, spawn was my first. ive been doing a lot of reading on a prohormone forum and reading others results with certain ones. their is a lot of choices out there. You have mdrol, hdrol, epistane, trenadrol, mass tabs, havoc, bold, microdrol.....etc

----------


## Deltasaurus

Pics?

----------


## AdamGH

> Pics?


http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...88&postcount=2

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...43&postcount=5


those?

----------


## johndoe2u

hows the weight now, have you lost any more lbs? im considering trying spawn.

----------


## AdamGH

> hows the weight now, have you lost any more lbs? im considering trying spawn.


weight dropped no lower that 209-210. I am now trimming up and starting to lose weight now though. Im down to 205 and strength is still there mostly like it was on cycle.

I liked spawn bro. good luck with it! I am currently researching my next cycle.

----------


## ZTEM

where can you get Spawn?

----------


## seriousmass

^^ old thread bro.

----------


## johndoe2u

> where can you get Spawn?


 you can google it and you will find plenty of online vendors.. i like bulknutrition.com for my supplements.

----------


## amikh86

hey adamgh how long did your testicles ache for? I'm in my second week of spawn and my testicles also ache.

----------


## AdamGH

> hey adamgh how long did your testicles ache for? I'm in my second week of spawn and my testicles also ache.


hmmm...i think into the second week. it would come and go. then normal again through weeks 3 and 4.  :Smilie:  They will ache again later when they go back to normal size.

----------


## AdamGH

Starting a new cycle next week or week after. instead of straight bulk, going to see how my body responds on a strict calorie diet with lots of cardio. pre loading some hawthorne berry to see if it will control the mild bp issues. ill be on Alpha-Tren by RSS if anyone cares. Its 40 meg xtreme-tren and 10 mg phera per pill. be on 3 pills a day for 5 weeks this time. time length will all depend on the sides. No more than 6 weeks max is pretty much the broscience ive seen.

----------


## AdamGH

current pics as of this post:

most of my weight comes from my legs. Squats are my favorite. i do 3 sets of 10 of 365 currently. I think is pretty good considering my size. weight 210, height 5'10" , age 35

----------


## amikh86

ok thanx just curious. Did you take any blockers with spawn?

----------


## AdamGH

> ok thanx just curious. Did you take any blockers with spawn?


estrogen blockers? nope, i did fine with just hard training and a balanced diet. the ingredients in spawn supposedly block estrogen production anyway. whether it is true or not i dont know. my bro science in me says i didnt need it.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Good post . I have only heard good reviews from spawn .,

----------


## johndoe2u

hows the weight, and strength going adam? did you get any blood work done?

----------


## Strong Bad

I'm currently starting my 3rd week on Spawn. 3 pills a day. So far my weight is up about 15 pounds and my strength is up quite a bit as well. My appetite isn't quite as high as I wanted though. I have to force myself to eat sometimes. Trying to pack on another 10 pounds in the next 2 weeks.

Sides so far:

aching balls 
itchy nipples (comes and goes)
decrease in libido
minor lethargy
waking up at random hours to piss
occasional backaches

Hopefully my body gets used to the compounds. Reading other logs, some people have said that week 3 is the toughest and that by the end you don't want to come off. We'll see.

----------


## AdamGH

> hows the weight, and strength going adam? did you get any blood work done?


no, never did blood work. i just hope for the best.

strength and size never went away. im cutting hard right now. so my strength is decreasing. 

Starting Alpha -Tren by RSS tomorrow fyi. Ill make a log later similar to this. Ordered my nolva from here and the alpha stuff friday morning and it arrived today, monday. pretty crazy.  :Smilie:

----------


## AdamGH

> I'm currently starting my 3rd week on Spawn. 3 pills a day. So far my weight is up about 15 pounds and my strength is up quite a bit as well. My appetite isn't quite as high as I wanted though. I have to force myself to eat sometimes. Trying to pack on another 10 pounds in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Sides so far:
> 
> aching balls 
> itchy nipples (comes and goes)
> decrease in libido
> minor lethargy
> waking up at random hours to piss
> ...


i was freaking starving all the time man. you do cardio to? Maybe that helped me with the appetite. sides sound about right, except my nipples would get hard all the time man.

----------

